# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  Ενισχυτής Gemini   GXR-750

## Rx/Tx

Εχω έναν ενισχυτή Gemini   GXR-750. (  http://www.orbicom.gr/dyn/tech/102408161010_gr.pdf   ) Εδώ και περίπου 6 μήνες άναβε περιοδικά και στιγμιαία η Ενδεικτική Λυχνία Προστασίας που βρίσκεται στην πρόσοψη. Κάτι οχι ανησυχητικό. Σταδιακά γινόταν όλο και πιό συχνά μέχρι που κατάντησε ενοχλητικό. Κάθε φορά ενεργοποιείται και το ρελέ που αποκόπτει την έξοδο. Η ασθένεια είναι μεταδοτική και ''κόλησε'' και το άλλο κανάλι. Εχετε κάποια ιδέα απο που να ξεκινήσω να ψάχνω? Δεδομένου ότι το πρόβλημα υφίσταται και με τον ενισχυτή δίχως φορτίο.

----------


## Danza

Απο θερμοκρασίες πως είναι?

----------


## ultra

Βγαλε μια καλη φωτογραφια απο το εσωτερικο του ενισχυτη, να κανουμε μερικες μετρησεις.

Ισως ενεργοποιειται η προστασια απο DC offset στην εξοδο...

----------


## Rx/Tx

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας αρχικά. Λοιπόν διαθέτει δύο fans ενα για κάθε κανάλι και δεν βλέπω κάτι το ιδιαίτερο απο θέμα θερμοκρασίας. Αλλωστε τώρα οι προστασίες και στα δύο κανάλια αναβοσβήνουν με το που πατάω το ON σαν φωτορυθμικό ενα πράμα. Οταν λέμε ''DC offset στην εξοδο'' εννοούμε να μετράμε συνεχή τάση στο φορτίο η να βγάζει την τάση τροφοδοσίας στην έξοδο? Και αυτή την τάση με ποιό σημείο αναφοράς να την μετρήσω? Στο ένα κανάλι που μέτρησα [επάνω στους ακροδέκτες εξόδου] δεν βρήκα συνεχή τάση. Θά επανέλθω με φωτό, υπάρχει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σημείο να φωτογραφίσω?

----------


## Rx/Tx

Να και μερικές φωτό του ''βλαμένου'' :

back.jpgbridge heat sink.jpgDSC02299.jpgLeft channel back.jpgLeft channel front.jpgprotection relay L.jpg

----------


## ultra

> Αλλωστε τώρα οι προστασίες και στα δύο κανάλια αναβοσβήνουν με το που πατάω το ON σαν φωτορυθμικό ενα πράμα.


Αυτο ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο, και αναφερεται και στο manual που εχεις ανεβασει.

Τωρα, για να καταλαβουμε καλυτερα, εννοεις οτι εκει που λειτουργει κανονικα ο ενισχυτης, ξαφνικα κανει αυτες τις διακοπες και αναβει στιγμιαια το led της προστασιας αποκοβοντας το 

ηχειο?

Για να δεις αν υπαρχει DC offset, θα πρεπει να μετρησεις μεταξυ του (-) της μπορνας εξοδου καθε καναλιου, και του σημειου σε καθε καναλι που εχω σημειωσει.

Αν υπαρχει ταση DC, το ρελε ανοιγει και απενεργοποιει το ηχειο. zzzz.jpg

----------


## east electronics

πολυ συνηθισμνη περιπτωση ειναι ψυχρες κολλησεις απο θερμικο στρες στην περιοχη των  ντριβερ  η του διαφορικου της εισοδου  ( εξηγει και περιοδικο της βλαβης ) 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## Rx/Tx

> Αυτο ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο, και αναφερεται και στο manual που εχεις ανεβασει.


Ναι είναι φυσιολογικό να ανάβει η προστασία οταν ανοίγει ο ενισχυτής, αλλά οχι να αναβοσβήνει και στα δύο κανάλια κάθε 5 δευτερόλεπτα η συντομότερα, είτε είναι ζεστός είτε κρύος, ανεξάρτητα απο το αν υπάρχει φορτίο.




> ... εννοεις οτι εκει που λειτουργει  κανονικα ο ενισχυτης, ξαφνικα κανει αυτες τις διακοπες και αναβει  στιγμιαια το led της προστασιας αποκοβοντας το ηχειο?


Μαλλον πριν προλάβει να λειτουργήσει ''κανονικά'' και τον πιάνει λόξυγκας  :Lol:   και κόβει τα ηχεία το ρελέ.

Θα κάνω τις μετρήσεις που μου ζητάς και βλέπουμε. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι δύο σημεία. Δεν βρίσκω και ενα διάγραμμα να ησυχάσω....

Και σε οτι εχει να κάνει με ''ψυχρες κολλησεις απο θερμικο στρες στην περιοχη των  ντριβερ  η  του διαφορικου της εισοδου  ( εξηγει και περιοδικο της βλαβης ) '' θα βγάλω την πλακέτα και θα ξανακάνω τις κολήσεις .
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια και τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Δουλειά δεν είχε ..... λένε ....

Λοιπόν επανερχομαι και πάλι στον βλαμένο, αφού τον εκανα βίδες, επιτέλους κατάφερα να διαβάσω τι εχει στην εξοδο. Εχει λοιπόν μία τριάδα  2SC5200 (http://www.toshiba.com/taec/componen...nc/66/7890.pdf)  και μία 2SA1943  (http://www.toshiba.com/taec/componen...nc/66/7673.pdF  )  στην κάθε τριάδα το ακριανό εχει και ενα ''αισθητηρα'' βιδωμένο επάνω του που μάλλον για να είναι σε αυτή τη θέση ασχολείται με την θερμοκρασία.

η τάση τροφοδοσίας είναι +61 - 0 - -61Volts. 
Eκανα μια μέτρηση απο το κοινό των βατικών (στα 4 σημεία) με την (0) τάση του τροφοδοτικού, και οχι με το (+) του βίσματος εξόδου. Η τάση που μέτρησα ηταν 0.003 εως 0.145volts, αλλά δεν ηταν σταθερή, έπαιζε απο το (0) μέχρι την μέγιστη.
Η τάση αυτή είναι ικανή να διεγείρει το κύκλωμα προστασίας?

----------


## east electronics

ναι ...145 mv  ειναι παρα πολλα ...οταν μετρας οφσετ οτι εναι πανω απο 50 ειναι ανησχυτικο .... τωρα το τοι η μετρηση παιζει αυτο ειναι επισης παραξενο και δεν ειναι σωστο 

περα απο ψυχρες κολλησεις που σου ειπα αρχικα θα πρεπει να δεις ενα δυο σημεια ακομα 

αρχικα το μηχανημα αυτο εχει με καποιο τροπο τροφοδοσια στα μικρα ολοκληρωμενα  συνηθως 15+15 βολτ ...πρπει να δεις εκει οτι η ταση ειναι σωστη  οι πυκνωτες αντιστασεις και ζενερ που κανουν τοπικη σταθεροποιηση απο τα 61+61 βολτ ειναι σωστοι. 
επισης εαν κανει την προστασια με 7317 η κατι αντιστοιχο να αλλαξεις τους ηλεκτρολυτικους γυρω απο αυτο το ολοκληρωμενο ειναι πιθανον να εχεις και εκει καποιο θεμα 

Γενικα οι ενισχυτες αυτοι ειναι μαλλον δευτεροι και κατω και κανουν συχνα προβληματα λογο της ποιοτητας των υλικων που εχουν μεσα  εχω βρει καμμενους ρελεδες και ανοιχτες αντιστασεις  αβερτα

----------


## Rx/Tx

Ωστε είναι υπολογίσιμη η τάση αυτή, οκ θα την ψάξω.
Στην όλη κατασκευή δεν εχω εντοπίσει κάπου σταθεροποιητές τάσης. 
Το ''κεντρικό'' τροφοδοτικό απλά εχει μια γέφυρα και τους 4 ηλεκτρολυτικούς 4700μF ο καθένας, σταθεροποίηση δεν υπάρχει.Dsc02299.jpg. 
Υπάρχει και ενα ακόμα ,ας πουμε,  τροφοδοτικό που σου σημειώνω στην φωτό παρακάτω, παίρνει 12vac απο τον μετ/στη και βγάζει κάπου 17-18dc και τροφοδοτεί το κύκλωμα προστασίας και στα δύο κανάλια.

Και κάτι ακόμα, μηπως υπάρχει κάποιο σχέδιο στο περίπου με την ιδια αρχή λειτουργίας με το ρημάδι μου , να με βοηθήσει να καταλάβω πώς λειτουργεί?

----------


## Rx/Tx

Αφού τον εκανα κομμάτια , ποσταρω μερικές ακόμα φωτό:
Αρχικά η πλακέτα της πρόσοψης:
προσοψη β.jpgπροσοψη α.jpg

Μετά το ''θερμικό'' :

Dsc02699.jpg

Εδώ τα σημεία A,B,C και D που μετράω το οφσετ με αναφορά το σημείο (ο)

Dsc02700.jpg

Αυτό δεν ξερω τι ''κάνει'' και σε ποιά θεση να το εχω:

Dsc02702.jpg


... και τελος τα διάφορα εξαρτηματα του ενός καναλιού. 

Dsc02710.jpg

Σημερα στο ρημάδι ανοιγοκλείνει μόνο το δεξί κανάλι, αν περιμένω λίγο λέτε να φτιάξει μόνο του? :Lol: 
Απο την τελευταία φωτό ποιός ημιαγωγός ευθύνεται για το ανεβασμένο οφσετ, και πώς μπορώ να το μηδενίσω?

----------


## Danza

Χωρίς να παίρνω όρκο μάλλον το D ή το K ρυθμίζουν το ρεύμα ηρεμίας....

Με ένα πολύμετρο δες ποιο απο τα 2 συνδέεται με τα τελικά τρανζίστορ για να "διαβάζει" το ρεύμα ηρεμίας και στην βάση του έχει αντίσταση και έτσι θα σιγουρευτείς. Η αντίσταση αυτή αντικαθιστά το κλασικό τρίμμερ για το offset (ρευμα ηρεμίας).....

Ο διακόπτης που δεν ξέρεις τι "κάνει" είναι για το εξής.
Όταν δίνεις απλό σήμα στην είσοδο (+ και γείωση) τον έχεις στην αριστερή θέση, όταν όμως δίνεις balanced σήμα (+/-/γείωση) τότε τον έχεις στην δεξιά θέση.....

----------


## materatsi

Στο tip122 τι ταση υπαρχει ;Κανε ελεγχο τασης και στην διοδο που λογικα η ανοδος βρισκεται στον συλλεκτη.

----------


## east electronics

Danza  ΔΕΝ γνωριζω ουτε  την ηλικια σου αλλα ουτε και τις γνωσεις σου .... καλο θα ηταν να ποσταρουμε πραγματα πιο συγκροτημενα , τεκμηριωμενα και χρηστικα .....η αποψη του καθενος ειναι σεβαστη  ως η προσωπικη του αποψη αλλα θα πρεπει να εχει και καποια λογικη ...

Αυτο που γραφεις ειναι ασχετο δεν εχει καμμια λογικη και μπερδευει καποιο αλλο μελος ο οποιος απο οτι δειχνει η γνωσεις του επαρκουν στο να τραβαει καλες φωτογραφιες  ....

ο δικοπτης  ground lift  σε ολους του επαγγελματικους  ενισχτες χρησιμευει ωστε να συνδεει την γειωση του δικτυου 230 με την γειωση 0 του τροφοδοτικου του ενισχυτη ... Η χρησιμοτητα  ενος τετοιυ πραγματος ειναι μονο μια και δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με τα βυσματα που αναφερεις :

Αναλογα την καθε εγκατασταση και την ασχετοσυνη  του καθε τεχνικου ευκολα ο ενισχυτης μπορει να βγαλει καποιο βομβο ... συνηθως αυτο συμβαινει σε πολυπλοκες εγκαταστασεις  με πολλες πηγες ρευματος και ηχου τροφοδοτημενες απο διαφορετικες παροχες ρευματος που δημιουργουν τα γνωστα  ground loops ....η χρηση ενος διακοπτη που αποσυνδεει την γειωση του σηματος απο την γειωση του δικτυου πολλες φορες κανει θαυματα . 

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ !!! Ο ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗΣ  ΑΠΟΣΥΝΔΕΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΓΕΙΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΓΕΙΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ . ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΣΥΝΔΕΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΓΕΙΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ  ΛΥΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΤΑΘΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΥΣ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΥΣ  ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑΝΤΙΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Σε οτι αφορα τν φιλο μας με το ταλεντο στη φωτογραφια και οχι στα ηλεκτρονικα η συμβουλη μου σου δωθηκε στα πιο πανω ποστς Το να αρχιζεις να σκαλιζεις πραγματα για τα οποια δεν εχεις γνωσεις το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι θα οδηγησουν στο αποτελειωμα του ενισχυτη .... οποτε ...τα ξαναγραφω ακομα μια φορα  και αποφασιζεις μονος σου τι θελεις να κανεις ...

το σταδιο εξοδου .... το σταδιο που ρυθμιζει το ρευμα ηρεμιας , το σταδιο των driver/vi limiter, καθβς και το σταδιο εισοδου στην ουσια ειναι αυτονομες μοναδες και μπορουν να λειτουργουν  ακομα και οταν καποια απο τις αλλες μοναδες εχει υποστει καποια βλαβη .... για παραδειγμα ενας ενισχυτης με σωστο και αναμενομενο ρευμα ηρεμιας  δεν ειναι καθολου πραξενο να εχει 2 βολτ οφσετ στην εξοδο  το οποιο προερχεται απο αλλου ειδους βλαβη   

βλαβη η οποια ειναι οπως την περιγραφεις εχει συνηθως να κανει με 
--τροφοδοσια η και προβλημα σε ολοκληρωμενο στην εισοδο του ενισχυτη 
-- προβλημα στο επιμερους τροφοδοτικο αυτων των μοναδων 
--ψυχρες κολλησεις οι ανοιχτες αντιστασεις  σε καποιο σημειο 
-- διαρροη σε καποιν απο τους μικρους ηλετρολυτικους με αποτελεσμα ο ενισχυτης να οδηγηται σε ασταθεια ( περιοχη αναδρασης ) 
--Ψευδη βλαβη που προερχεται απο τα κυκλωματα προστασιας και οχι απο τον ιδιο τον ενισχυτη 

τελος το οφσετ θα μηδενιστει οταν φιαξεις την βλαβη ...τραβωντας περισσοτερες φωτογραφιες δεν θα φιαχτει τιποτα ....

αυτα ...

----------


## east electronics

το τιρ 122 κανει τοπικη σταθεροποιηση  μονο για τα κυκλωμτα των λεντ δεν εχει σχεση με οφσετ η με την λειτουργια ου ενισχυτη

----------


## materatsi

Προφανως ο Δημητρης να μπερδεψε την λειτουργια stereo mono bridged.

----------


## materatsi

Δεν γνωριζω στο συγκεκριμενο κυκλωμα,υπεθεσα πως τα led λειτουργουν και ως (διακοπτες)

----------


## ezizu

> Δεν γνωριζω στο συγκεκριμενο κυκλωμα,υπεθεσα πως τα led λειτουργουν και ως (διακοπτες)



 :Confused1:

----------


## materatsi

Ezizu δεν γνωριζεις πως η φωτοεκπεμπουσα διοδος μπορει σε μια (διαταξη) να λειτουργησει ως διακοπτης και αν μενει αναμμενη να κλεινει καποιο κυκλωμα ;Σε πολλους Αμερικανικους ενισχυτες γινεται.

----------


## east electronics

αλλος απο δω .... μπραβο παιδια  ορθωνουμε ακομα ενα ποστ της λαλακιας ...Βρε  materatsi  τι φορα εινα αυτη που εχεις παρει ?  πραγματι πολλοι ενισχυτες εχουν κυκλωμα περιορισμου με φωτο αντισταση η οποια οδηγηται απο λεντ  αλλα αυτο δεν εχει καμμια σημασια με την υπολοιπη λειτουργια του ενισχυτη .... θα ενεργοποιηθει σαν κυκλωμα μονο και μονο σε περιπτωση υπεροδηγησης 

Απο την αλλη ολα αυτα τα κυκλωματα βρισκονται παντα κοντα στα βυσματα της εισοδου  και ποτε στην μπροστινη πλακετα  ....

----------


## Rx/Tx

Ξεκίνησα ενα θέμα και έφερα τον γ' παγκόσμιο και την φαγομάρα ...
Ευχαριστώ  οσους   ασχολήθηκαν με το θέμα μου .

Θα ηθελα απλά να ζητήσω αν απο τις κατα γενική ομολογία καλές φωτογραφίες μου βγάζετε ακρη τι είδους κύκλωμα είναι, και αφού δεν βρίσκω σχεδιο στο διαδύκτιο, αν εχετε κάτι στο σεντούκι σας ποστάρετέ το εδώ, ωστε να βγάλω ακρη.



Ευχαριστώ

Υ.Γ 1. Και φυσικά η πλακετα της πρόσοψης δεν χρειαζόταν, ετσι κι αλλιώς τον  ενισχυτή τον δουλεύω με αυτήν εκτός. Οσο για το ΤΙΡ μάλλον ελέγχει την  ταχύτητα των ανεμιστήρων.

Υ.Γ 2. Και κάτι ακόμα, λυπάμαι που στα διάφορα φόρουμ, οπου δυστυχώς επικρατεί η γλώσσα του πληκτρολογίου, υπάρχουν ανθρώποι που δεν σκέφτονται τι γράφουν πριν πατήσουν το ''κλίκ''. Δεν ξέρω τι γνώσεις εχει ο καθένας απο εσάς και δεν ενδειαφέρομαι να μάθω, όμως δεν χρειάζεται να σχολιάζουμε κάποιους που κρινουμε οτι δεν είναι του επιπέδου μας, απλά δεν ασχολιόμαστε με το θέμα.

----------


## materatsi

Σακη χαιρομαι ειλικρινα που γινεσαι πολλες φορες αναλυτης κυκλωματων με σαφηνεια και σωστο τροπο.Σε peavey - electrovoice παλιες σειρες υπηρχει μπροστα το led ομως εχεις δικιο σε καινουργιους ουτε κατα διανοια.Εμενα μου εχει τυχει να αλλαξω tip και βραχυκυκλωμενη διοδο που προανεφερα σε boost amplifier  με το ιδιο προβλημα και ανεστηθει.Απλα να τσεκαρει προτεινα γιατι θυμηθικα κατι παρομοιο που μου ειχε συμβει.Απο εκει και περα εχετε απολυτο δικιο το να διορθωσετε τα γραφομμενα μου.Νικο δεν εφερες καμια φαγουρα (για'μενα) απλα ξανα λεω πως χαιρομαι γι'αυτο.Και φυσικα θα πειτε,εμεις τι φταιμε να διαβαζουμε την βλακεια του καθενα...Νικο εφοσον εχεις γνωσεις και το προβλημα αρχισε σιγα σιγα να επιδεινωνεται και στο δευτερο καναλι πρεπει να ελεγξες στον προενισχυτη,τα ολοκληρωμενα που εχει ειναι ενταξει ;

----------


## materatsi

Πριν τις ασφαλειες υπαρχει ενα ολοκληρωμενο με 4+4 pin.Αυτο τι ειναι ;

----------


## ezizu

> Ezizu δεν γνωριζεις πως η φωτοεκπεμπουσα διοδος μπορει σε μια (διαταξη) να λειτουργησει ως διακοπτης και αν μενει αναμμενη να κλεινει καποιο κυκλωμα ;Σε πολλους Αμερικανικους ενισχυτες γινεται.



Σωστά materatsi ,το γνωρίζω αυτό ,αλλά η φωτοεκπέμπουσα δίοδο (led)λειτουργεί σαν διακόπτης, μόνο όταν συνεργάζεται σε ένα κύκλωμα,μαζί με κάποιο φωτοευαίσθητο εξάρτημα π.χ. φωτοαντίσταση,φωτοτρανζίστορ κλπ και όχι μόνη της .Άρα μάλλον δεν έκανες σωστή διατύπωση και η απορία μου στο ποστ #19 είναι ,στο που είναι το φωτοευαίσθητο εξάρτημα. 

Φιλικά πάντα και χωρίς παρεξήγηση.

----------


## Rx/Tx

> Πριν τις ασφαλειες υπαρχει ενα ολοκληρωμενο με 4+4 pin.Αυτο τι ειναι ;


Γιώργο αν κοιτάς την φωτό με τα υλικά, τότε μάλλον εννοείς το ''C''  τον τελεστικό 741. 
Χοντρικά καταλαβαίνω πώς λειτουργει το ρημαδι, πρέπει τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου να ενισχύουν την θετική και την αρνητική ημιπερίοδο και η τάση οφσετ δημιουργείται αν το ενισχυμένο ημίτονο εχει μια διαφορά φάσης. Τα λέω σωστά?

Υ.Γ: Γιώργο, δουλεύω 28 χρόνια στην Π.Α. , αλλά επειδή δεν ασχολούμαι με το αντικείμενο οτι έμαθα κάποτε στην σχολή τα εχω ξεχάσει. Η τεχνολογία είναι μπροστά, τα περισσότερα που διαβάζω εδώ μέσα δεν τα ξέρω.

----------


## east electronics

.... δεν χρειαζεται να τσαντιζεσαι .... να διαβασεις και αλλα ποστ δικα μου θα καταλαβεις  οτι η γλυκυτητα που μιλησα για σενα ειναι χαρακτηριστικο της καλοσυνης που εχω με ολα τα καλα παιδια του φορουμ ....

λιγη εμπειρια χρειαζεται και οχι σχηματικο .... ο ενισχυτης σου ειναι ολοιδιος με δεκαδες αλλους που κυκλοφορουν στην αγορα  και με λιγη τυχη δεν θα χρειαστεις σχηματικο καν ....

με απλα λογια ....
ενα ολοκληρωμενο  μαλλον το l και το c ειναι ο πρωτο σταδιο και εξυπηρετουν τις  balanced  εισοδους του ενισχυτη 
( ειναι απιθανο να εχεις ζημια εκει η οποια θα περεαζει την λειτουργια του ενισχυτη  ) 
καλο ομως ειναι δεις αρχικα αν οι τασεις λειτοργιας των τελεστικων ειναι σωστες 
το επομενο ειναι επισης ενα ολοκληρωμενο το οποιο μαζι με δυο τρνασιστορ ακομα μαλλον τα Ακαι Β ειναι ο ενισχυτης τασης  που σημαινει οτι η ενισχυση γινεται εκει  αν ο ενισχυτης εχει οφφσετ αυτο δημιουρργηται εκει και καποιο προβλημα υπαρχει εκει 
τα υπολοιπα ειναι μαλλον απλα ειναι το ρευμα ηρεμιας πανω στα ντριβερ και το σταδιο εξοδου ....θεωρω απιθανο να εχεις εκιε καποια βλαβη 

τελος ο κυριοτερος λογος που στα λουζω τα γαλλικα ειναι οτι εχεις ανεβασει ενα καρο φωτο αλλα ακομα δεν μας εχεις πει αν εχεις βαλει πολυ μετρο απανω να μετρησεις καμμια ταση η κατια αλλο ....

Αν βρισκεσαι εδω περιμενωντας να βρεθει καποιος και να σου πει """" αλλαξε την  R123 και  το προβλημα θα λυθει """' Προφανως βρισκεσαι σε λαθος μερος .....

συν αθηνα και χειρα κινει  μπαρε ....

----------


## materatsi

[QUOTE=ezizu;478025]Σωστά materatsi ,το γνωρίζω αυτό ,αλλά η φωτοεκπέμπουσα δίοδο (led)λειτουργεί σαν διακόπτης, μόνο όταν συνεργάζεται σε ένα κύκλωμα,μαζί με κάποιο φωτοευαίσθητο εξάρτημα π.χ. φωτοαντίσταση,φωτοτρανζίστορ κλπ και όχι μόνη της .Άρα μάλλον δεν έκανες σωστή διατύπωση και η απορία μου στο ποστ #19 είναι ,στο που είναι το φωτοευαίσθητο εξάρτημα. 

Φιλικά πάντα και χωρίς παρεξήγηση.
Εβαλα παρενθεση την λεξη (διαταξη)... Παντως εχεις δικιο η φωτο δεν φαινετε τετοια (διαταξη)

----------


## Rx/Tx

ΟΚ! κατεβάζω data sheets και επανέρχομαι με μετρήσεις.

Το E και το F στην φωτό που είναι σαν τα BDxxx γράφουν επάνω μόνο νούμερο 519, ελπίζω να τα βρώ ...

----------


## materatsi

Δηλαδη Σακη αποκλειεις αν εχει φαει σμπαρο στην εισοδο απο λαθος χρηση...Να εχει βραχυκυκλωσει ας πουμε τα tl074...και να μην ανοιγει ; Γιατι ;
Βεβαια χωρις σχεδιο τι να υποθεσει καποιος,πρεπει να γινουν μετρησεις Νικο,κοιταξε τι ταση εχεις στα εξοδου και υστερα τις ποιο μικρες τασεις σε ολοκληρωμενα,καπου θα οδειγηθεις.

----------


## ezizu

[QUOTE=materatsi;478043]


> Σωστά materatsi ,το γνωρίζω αυτό ,αλλά η φωτοεκπέμπουσα δίοδο (led)λειτουργεί σαν διακόπτης, μόνο όταν συνεργάζεται σε ένα κύκλωμα,μαζί με κάποιο φωτοευαίσθητο εξάρτημα π.χ. φωτοαντίσταση,φωτοτρανζίστορ κλπ και όχι μόνη της .Άρα μάλλον δεν έκανες σωστή διατύπωση και η απορία μου στο ποστ #19 είναι ,στο που είναι το φωτοευαίσθητο εξάρτημα. 
> 
> Φιλικά πάντα και χωρίς παρεξήγηση.
> Εβαλα παρενθεση την λεξη (διαταξη)... Παντως εχεις δικιο η φωτο δεν φαινετε τετοια (διαταξη)




 :OK:  materatsi. Απλά για διευκρίνηση.

Στο παρακάτω ποστ (#18 ) αναφέρομαι.Από την διατύπωση σου βγαίνει το νόημα ,ότι τα led σαν εξαρτήματα ,μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν και σαν διακόπτες.




> Δεν γνωριζω στο συγκεκριμενο κυκλωμα,υπεθεσα πως τα led λειτουργουν και ως (διακοπτες)

----------


## materatsi

Καταλαβαινω φιλε μου...Σημασια εχει που συνεννοηθηκαμε.

----------

